# Rockler Router plate discust



## scribble79 (May 10, 2014)

Why does Rockler not update there router plates to use the (tool less) rings for different sized bits. I hate having to try and track down the little screws when trying to change to a different size.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

scribble79 said:


> Why does Rockler not update there router plates to use the (tool less) rings for different sized bits. I hate having to try and track down the little screws when trying to change to a different size.


keep them and extras in a small medicine bottle...
keep that in/with the RT...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Chris , this is why I went with Incra's plate . I also upgraded to there there clean sweep inserts that are held in by powerful magnets .


----------



## scribble79 (May 10, 2014)

Rain man, i didn't think of modifying my rockler plates with magnets. I have some very small very strong rare earth magnets that I could probably drill and epoxy into place.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I think CherryvilleChuck had a post one time about putting a button magnet on his screwdriver shank when he changed his. ,I have one of those old magnetic pans like an old beanbag ash tray that I use when ever I remove small parts to keep them handy to put back in. It would be nice to have the twist loc like the Jessem tho.

Herb


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Rockler isn't the only company that sells most of the things they sell, ""but they think they are"". As long as people keep buying them why change them?


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Not sure I follow this one as interchanging the rings on my Rockler router lift is quick with a simple 2 pronged plastic gizmo (can't really call it a wrench). No screws involved.


----------



## scribble79 (May 10, 2014)

JFPNCM said:


> Not sure I follow this one as interchanging the rings on my Rockler router lift is quick with a simple 2 pronged plastic gizmo (can't really call it a wrench). No screws involved.




I'd be very surprised if your lift is a "rockler branded" unit. From what I can see even there lift version uses the 3 screws to secure the reducing rings. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

scribble79 said:


> I'd be very surprised if your lift is a "rockler branded" unit. From what I can see even there lift version uses the 3 screws to secure the reducing rings.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@scribble 79 

I looked at the latest Rockler catalog on line and I agree, they are indeed secured with screws. I bought mine, see attached including the "gizmo", several years ago at the local Rockler store and it was labeled as the FX version. I subsequently purchased an additional set of rings from Rockler as the original only came with 1 ring.

Apology for the confusion.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

JFPNCM said:


> @scribble 79
> 
> I looked at the latest Rockler catalog on line and I agree, they are indeed secured with screws. I bought mine, see attached including the "gizmo", several years ago at the local Rockler store and it was labeled as the FX version. I subsequently purchased an additional set of rings from Rockler as the original only came with 1 ring.
> 
> Apology for the confusion.


That wrench is called a spanner wrench, I believe, Jon.
Herb


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Herb Stoops said:


> That wrench is called a spanner wrench, I believe, Jon.
> Herb


I'll take that definition Herb. However I wouldn't care to try it in a real nut. The function in this case is tied to the miniature posts on each arm that fit into the holes on the ring to tighten/remove the same and the center gap to clear the bit.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

JFPNCM said:


> I'll take that definition Herb. However I wouldn't care to try it in a real nut. The function in this case is tied to the miniature posts on each arm that fit into the holes on the ring to tighten/remove the same and the center gap to clear the bit.


Yup that is how it works, my Jessem is that way too. Faster than the 3 little screw models.

Herb


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Herb Stoops said:


> Yup that is how it works, my Jessem is that way too. Faster than the 3 little screw models.
> 
> Herb


Agree completely.

Finally partial sunshine down this way. How's the rain treating you?


----------



## scribble79 (May 10, 2014)

Just got done drilling out 3 1/4" holes in my rockler plate and rings for matching rare earth magnets to eliminate the screws. Works like a charm and no screws to loose any longer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

The Rockler plate has metal rings Chris? All of mine have plastic ones.


----------



## scribble79 (May 10, 2014)

I'm sinking magnets in both the plastic rings and the aluminum plate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

scribble79 said:


> I'm sinking magnets in both the plastic rings and the aluminum plate
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is a good tip , Chris ,I am going to look into that.
Herb


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

JFPNCM said:


> Agree completely.
> 
> Finally partial sunshine down this way. How's the rain treating you?


Just treating us dandy, no problems where I am at yet, everything is saturated , still raining today, we had a dry day yesterday for the rivers to recede.
Herb


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Herb Stoops said:


> Just treating us dandy, no problems where I am at yet, everything is saturated , still raining today, we had a dry day yesterday for the rivers to recede.
> Herb


Such is life in the PNW.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

You guys know that all you have to do is head east to Bend, Pendleton, Yakima, or Wenatchee to get away from that don't you? I loved the green but the rain got old in a hurry.


----------



## scribble79 (May 10, 2014)

Tip for anyone wanting to do the magnet mod. I would recommend magnets in either the plate or the insert but not both. The polarity in the magnets got me and I had to redo it. I decided to use a 1/4 steel rod that I cut into some very small discs for the insert and magnets in table. Works great.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> You guys know that all you have to do is head east to Bend, Pendleton, Yakima, or Wenatchee to get away from that don't you? I loved the green but the rain got old in a hurry.


I was born on a rainy day, Chuck, and was raised on a farm working outside in the rain as kid, worked my entire life out side,in the woods, and construction in the rain, went fishing,deer and duck hunting in the rain, didn't think about it. Now I am retired and work in my shop when it is raining and listen to the rain patter on the roof. LOL
Herb

P.S. I do love Eastern Washington and Oregon though, just can't handle the heat and the wind blowing up the river one day and down the river the next. Also can't handle the sand storms.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> You guys know that all you have to do is head east to Bend, Pendleton, Yakima, or Wenatchee to get away from that don't you? I loved the green but the rain got old in a hurry.


Nominally I would agree, but you need to check on the weather in Eastern Oregon for this year. One of the worst in history in Pendelton.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

@Cherrville Chuck

Come on Chuck, I used to live in BC and the rains are comparable. :nhl_checking:


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> I think CherryvilleChuck had a post one time about putting a button magnet on his screwdriver shank when he changed his. ,I have one of those old magnetic pans like an old beanbag ash tray that I use when ever I remove small parts to keep them handy to put back in. It would be nice to have the twist loc like the Jessem tho.
> 
> Herb


I had to change the bit in the Rockler lift plate today, so took some pictures of using Cherryville Chucks method of controlling those tiny screws in the ring.
It works really slick, those little buggers don't get away.
Herb


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice solution. Our local Rockler guy said they are (eventually) coming out with a magnetic system. Guess they've finally heard the market speak.


----------

